# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Brett (und Segel)reparatur in Sddeutschland/Schweiz?

## jetters

Hallo zusammen,

hab in Marokko einige Mll produziert - unter andrem nen riss im brett zwischen den fussschlaufen - verdacht auf kleinen bruch. kenn jdn nen guten - gern teuren aber nicht berteuerten - shaper oder boardrepair in sddeutschland/ der schweiz?

Gleiches, wenn auch weniger wichtig, gilt fr segelmacher. Kennt ihr was im Sden/Bodenseeregion oder: Zwischen Stuttgart und Zrich?

Danke!

----------


## wavemaster

Brettreparatur:
Gnter Lorch Konstanz am Bodensee

----------


## Ralph

Boardreparatur: Horney Custommades in Buxheim bei Memmingen (www.horney.de)
Zur Segelreparatur im Sden kann ich nicht viel sagen, so richtig professionelle Segelmacher gibts vielleicht gar nicht mehr. Sehr gut scheint Andr Levebvre zu sein - der steckt, glaube ich, aber schon weiter nrdlich.

Gru

Ralph

----------


## Where'sWally?

Fr die Segelreperatur vielleicht Insectsails in Mnchen (www.insect-sails.de)
Ist ja fast um die Ecke...
Gre
Tobi

----------


## Yannek

Also ich fahre seit einiger Zeit ein Sprint 6,6 aus 07. Das hatte ich erst auf einem CC-Mast; darauf lief es zwar ganz gut und ich war schon zufrieden bis auf strkere Ben, in denen das Segel zu berziehen drohte.

Habe mir dann einen lteren Powerex dafr geholt und das Segel hat sich nochmal um gefhlte 100% gesteigert: wesentlich leichter, Ben kaum noch zu spren, dazu bessere und weichere Beschleunigung.

Fazit: Der neue Mast hat sich definitiv gelohnt, auch wenns mit dem alten fahrbar war! Wenn Du also mal ne Chance zum testen hast, wrd ichs zumindest ausprobieren.

----------


## Yannek

Definitiv falscher Thread, sry  :Wink:

----------


## Markus47

Hoi,
Adresse in Konstanz:

http://segelmacher-gutmann.de/
Gruss Markus

----------


## lordofchaos

Sowohl Brett wie auch Segel kannst Du am Ammersee bei Claudio reparieren lassen.
http://www.carbon-klinik.de/
http://www.segel-klinik.de/

----------


## Lionritter

Andre Lefebvre ist im Nordsaarland. Man kann ihm aber auch Segel schicken - du musste dann halt den Versand noch zahlen.
Ich habe fr das groe Fenster von nem 4.0er Segel 60€ bezahlt. Nicht ganz billig, aber ordentlich gemacht.

http://www.lefebvre-sails.de/

----------


## Joachim76

Ich hatte mal ein Brett bei Three Up in Konstanz in der Reparatur und war zufrieden.

Anschrift:
Three Up Surfshop
Rudolf-Diesel-Strae 2
78467 Konstanz

ffnungszeiten:
Mi.-Fr.: 15.00-18.00 Uhr
Sa.: 10.00-14.00 Uhr

Kontakt:
Tel: +49(0)7531 3612703
Mail: info[at]threeup.de

----------

